# Test run of Brians flyball governor



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, I'm Stoked!!!


----------



## Shopguy (Dec 11, 2008)

Very very nice Brian. Will be a great addition to your engine, making it that much more athentic. Keep up the good work. :bow:


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 11, 2008)

:bow: VERY COOL !!!


----------



## Mike N (Dec 11, 2008)

Brian,

Now that you have done all of design work I will use this as a model for my flyball Governor. I need to build 3 of them for my Mery Engines. I want them to be functional with the propane mixer.

Great Job! :bow:


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 11, 2008)

Great job Brian. 

. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 20, 2008)

That was cool, it works great, can't Waite to see more, thanks for the clip, Lathe Nut


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

I copied Brian's Governor but made mine with 3 balls. I plan to make it functional on one of my Mery engines. 

View attachment Gov.bmp


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 21, 2008)

Mike--That looks fantastic. I would imagine that it will be even more responsive than my 2 baller. Hope to hear more about it.---Brian


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 21, 2008)

mike............are the merry engines gas engines or steam?

chuck


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

The "Mery" engine runs on propane. A six cycle double acting engine.


----------



## oldgascar (Jan 10, 2009)

Mike ,

 Do you have a measured drawing for the 3 ball gov?


----------



## steamer (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice looking governer!  I like your test set up too! ;D

Dave


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 15, 2009)

A few people have expressed an interest in building the governor I designed as a 3 ball unit. Since I am without other "real" work right now, I have done a redesign, changing only the parts which will be affected by changing to a 3 ball system. All of the other parts are the same as those in the "uploads and downloads" section of this forum.---Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is the general arrangement.





View attachment BRIANS FLYBALL GOVERNOR-3 BALLS.PDF


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is a drawing of the top yoke for the 3 ball.





View attachment TOP YOKE-3 BALL.PDF


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 15, 2009)

And here is the bottom yoke.





View attachment BOTTOM YOKE-3 BALL.PDF


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 15, 2009)

And the top arm for the 3 ball unit---





View attachment UPPER ARM-3 BALL.PDF


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 15, 2009)

And the lower arm for the 3 ball---





View attachment LOWER BALL ARM-3 BALL.PDF


----------



## rleete (Jan 15, 2009)

Neat-o. Have you made one and tried it vs. the 2 ball? I'd be interested to see the comparison; is it more or less sensitive, and does it perform enough better to warrant the extra work involved?

You know you want to!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 15, 2009)

rleete  said:
			
		

> Neat-o. Have you made one and tried it vs. the 2 ball? I'd be interested to see the comparison; is it more or less sensitive, and does it perform enough better to warrant the extra work involved?
> 
> You know you want to!


Rleete--If you want to know, build one. I built the 2 ball, and it works great. I designed the 3 ball as a favour to someone who asked about it.


----------



## rleete (Jan 15, 2009)

If I build it, it will take years. You can knock things out seemingly instantaneously.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 15, 2009)

Rleete--Not to be overtly rude here, but the majority of folks on this forum actually build things themselves, and then post about it, or else they ask questions about something they are working on. You seem to comment on everyone elses builds, but other than comments you don't seem to have much to contribute. If you have any machinery yourself, or if you actually build or plan on building things yourself, then fine, lets have it. This probably sounds far meaner than I intend it to be, but man, lets see some of your stuff.---brian


----------



## rleete (Jan 15, 2009)

No, not overly rude. Point taken and noted. I was just commenting on the speed at which you can knock things out.

I have a 7x10 Homier lathe and a HF micromill. I have no formal instruction in their use, so I am pretty slow at producing parts. I'm in the process of making my first engine - a vertical wobbler of my own design. I'll post pics when I have it finished, which should be fairly soon. I'm trying to get the polishing done before taking pictures and posting notes on the build.


----------



## Mike N (Jan 15, 2009)

I actually built a 3 ball Governor after seeming the 2 ball gov. Brian designed. I have the 3 ball installed on my engine & I am in the fine tuning stage. If you look back into this thread I have a photo of the 3 ball & a sketch of it. I will post a video of the engine & gov. later 

View attachment GOV.bmp


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 15, 2009)

Mike--You did a great job on that. I based my 3 ball drawings on the picture that you put up of the 3 ball unit which was based on my 2 ball unit. Thats incest isn't it?? ;D ;D


----------



## tel (Jan 15, 2009)

;D Got 'em saved and printed mate ...... BUT ......
It's gonna get a bit crowded at the top of the stem post with the two yolks silver soldered up thar.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 15, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> ;D Got 'em saved and printed mate ...... BUT ......
> It's gonna get a bit crowded at the top of the stem post with the two yolks silver soldered up thar.



Just think of it as a double yolked stempost. :big: :big:


----------



## tel (Jan 15, 2009)

;D ;D


----------



## oldgascar (Jan 25, 2009)

Brian,
 ;D Thanks for the drawings , they are great !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

